
Show HN: Titan - invest like a hedge fund - cgardn20
https://www.titanvest.com
======
personjerry
Try reformatting your title as a Show HN, i.e. `Show HN: Titan - invest like a
hedge fund`

------
jmsuth
Where is Titan on the spectrum of mostly hands-off investing, like
Wealthfront, and Robinhood?

What would you say is your core differentiator?

------
bgdkbtv
US Only? :/

~~~
cgardn20
Currently U.S. only, but hope to change that in the future!

~~~
bgdkbtv
How far in the future? Mostly interested in Australia. And maybe Russia

